# Stapelverarbeitete Pixelbildwandlung



## axn (12. Dezember 2005)

Guten Tag!

Bin auf der Suche nach einem Tool wie Adobe Streamline, dass mir Pixelbilder automatisch über Stapelverarbeitung in Vektoren wandelt. Gab es da nicht was von Macromedia oder Corel?

Vielen Dank

axn


----------



## megabit (12. Dezember 2005)

Coral Trace kann sowas. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob das mit der Stapelverarbeitung klappt. Allerdings weiß ich, das das Ergebnis (für mich) nie das war was ich brauchte.

Also Logo in Fotoshop erstellen und mit Coral Trace vektorisieren macht keinen Sinn. Zu viele unsinnige und übereinanderliegende Pfade.


----------



## axn (12. Dezember 2005)

Es kommt mir viel weniger auf die Qualität der Ergebnisse, als auf die Fähigkeit der Stapelverarbeitung an.. Das ist noch eine weile wichtig, sollte also auch in ein paar Wochen noch jemandem was dazu einfallen, bitte melden! Wenn jemand jetzt schon was weiß... freu!


----------

